
Why You Should Never, Ever Put Two Spaces After a Period (2014) - susam
http://www.businessinsider.com/never-put-two-spaces-after-a-period-2014-1
======
sverhagen
I'm often confronted by them ugly double-spaces, they upset me a lot, but
there they are, mocking me. I've made some peace with the notion that for
monospaced fonts the extra space may possibly have some use.

That brings me to an entirely new (mental) issue: what to do with Git commit
messages, that are typed by users and shown to users in proportional _and_
monospaced fonts, depending on the tool used or their settings?

